# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  Project Milosevitch ou Micro Adventure In A Dark Alley

## Hyperpenguin

Bon, j'ai eut une révélation en début de semaine, une idée de jeu. Le point important: c'est pas trop ambitieux, sans ça j'aurais jamais fini. Le gameplay (plateforme/aventure) est basique, c'est encore pour me faire la main (voir la signature pour l'essai précédent) mais un cran au dessus. 

Micro Adventure in a Dark Alley

Update: une démo est disponible sur la page itch.io:
https://hephep.itch.io/micro-adventure-in-a-dark-alley

Ça sera l'histoire de Milosevitch et de sa quête pour retrouver Stanislas, boss local, qui lui a fait un coup fourré. Quelle ordure ce Stanislas ! Milo devra donc explorer les rues alentours et trouver un moyen d'atteindre son ennemi, planqué dans son bureau au dessus du bar. Je me suis inspiré de la phase de "boulot" de Flashback, les plus vieux connaîtrons. Il va falloir explorer, parler à des gens, dans le bon ordre, faire des trucs, ce qui ouvrira l'accès à d'autre zone du jeu...

9 zones, pleins de personnage, un seul combat, de la plateforme et des échelles !

Meet Milo:

----------


## Grhyll

Milo a l'air d'avoir un chouette look (même si un fond plus obscur que le forum permettrait de se faire un meilleur avis) !
Tu as déjà un proto, ou juste l'idée pour l'instant ?

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Beaucoup d'idée pour le moment, et j'ai recuperé un ancien test de plateformer sur gamemaker,  j'avais suivi un tutos récent sur le sujet. J'avais pas réussi à implémenter de façon satisfaisante ce que je voulais ( double jump wall jump inertie) du coup j'ai tout retapé pour un truc ultra simple et j'y ai mis mes sprites amoureusement fait à la main. C'est un gros baptême du feu pour moi le pixel art et l'animation, mais j'ai un frangin calé sur le sujet.

J'ai tout mis à plat sur un Trello (coucou Louck merci pour l'idée) ce  matin, sans parler des twists de l'histoire:
https://trello.com/b/FdkHX0iC/projet-milosevitch

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Now, let's dance

----------


## Grhyll

> 


Ca y est je suis conquis  ::wub::

----------


## Hyperpenguin

waddup?


Bon pour le moment comme j'ai pas trop de temps sur mon PC j'avance des animations sur une appli nommé Pixly, plutôt bien faite et très pratique, je vais faire quelques personnages et leurs anim, histoire d'avoir du matériel quand je continuerais la programmation. Par contre j'aprehende un peu les décors, je suis pas dessinateur à la base, surtout sur un smartphone ça risque d'être plus complexe.

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Hop j'ai mis à jour le Trello ça avance doucement, mais je manque juste de temps, je ne pense pas rencontrer de gros challenge technique vu ce que je veux faire, et game maker est parfait pour ça. 

Je voulais une camera qui suis le personnage et qui se bloque en bord de niveau pour ne pas afficher en dehors, il m'a fallu 2 clics  ::happy2::  si tout se règle comme ça ça va gérer.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'aurais bientôt je pense une démo dont je pourrais faire une petite vidéo pour vous montrer le rendu que je veux avoir, avec même un peu de musique, j'ai mandaté ma soeur pour le job (ça devient un jeu familiale tout ça).

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Je suis en train de me creuser la cervelle à propos de la gestion d'echelle dans le jeu, vous avez des référence en matière de bonne gestion de ces éléments? Taille / animations du perso / zone de contact? Des trucs à éviter? J'aimerais que ça reste beau à regarder sans trop glitcher, mais fluide à jouer...

Pour l'instant je pars sur des échelles de largeur fixe, de hauteur variable mais je suppose qu'elles dont forcément dépasser de la plateforme cible de la taille de mon perso pour éviter qu'il ait l'air de s'accrocher dans le vide, et puis je ne pense pas faire une animation d'arrivé sur la plateforme pour ne pas bloquer le joueur, comme je ne prévois pas d'action rapide avec ennemis ou danger ça sera déjà assez mou comme ça. Après faut que le joueur puisse se décrocher de l'échelle, en d'autant, en allant sur les côté? Ça risque d'être moche si on peut "glisser" dessus, j'aimerais faire ça propre.

Quelqu'un a un avis?

----------


## Grhyll

Concernant les dimensions, effectivement ça me paraît plus sage de faire une largeur fixe, ça sera plus simple et plus facile à animer.
Au niveau des contrôles, le truc qui me paraît classique c'est d'accrocher le joueur à l'échelle s'il appuie sur "Haut" ou "Bas" alors qu'il est en contact avec l'échelle (sans être, respectivement, tout en bas ou tout en haut de ladite échelle). J'ai pas d'avis aussi tranché pour la descente, je serais plutôt pour permettre soit en allant vers le côté, soit en sautant, mais pourquoi pas uniquement en sautant. 
Après, sur le point du haut de l'échelle, perso je trouve ça plus sexy, une petite anim de "je me hisse sur la plate-forme"/"je descends sur l'échelle", qu'une échelle qui continue plus haut, d'autant que ça peut être quelques frames, donc au final quelque chose de limite plus rapide que de monter jusqu'en haut pour sauter sur le côté. Après, j'irais pas jusqu'à refuser de jouer à un jeu parce que l'échelle dépasse  ::rolleyes:: 
Au final, le mieux est encore d'essayer les différentes possibilités pour voir ce qui te plaît le plus ^^'

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Yep merci du retour. Je brainstorm beaucoup au boulot en attendant de rentrer pour oeuvrer. Je pense que vu mon niveau d'animation une frame pour représenter "l'accroche" ou la séparation en haut et en bas de l'échelle c'est sexy oui, mais je sais pas comment faire simple d'un point de vu code, mais je vais aller dans cette direction. Comme ça sera globalement vide niveau variété de gameplay (du moins au début, j'ai quelques idées en réserves) je veux que ça flatte la rétine aux maximum de mes maigres capacité.

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Bon je galère un peu sur les  échelles, la grimpe / descente se passe bien mais c'est le haut de l'échelle le problème, je cherche une façon élégante de gérer la transition grimpe -> se tiens debout en haut de l'échelle (pour l'instant le perso retombe une dois arrivé en haut).

J'ai ouvert le code source de stealth bastard et de spelunky classic pour voir...

 ::o:   ::o:   ::o:  OK c'est pas le même niveau. Sur stealth bastard, pas d'échelle, sur spelunky, y'a un truc mais je galère pour m'y retrouver. D'une manière générale voir tout ce code pour un "petit jeu" (en tout cas dans la tête) ça m'a foutu le tourni et un peu démotivé, mais c'est passé. L'objectif étant de finir le jeu dans les limites de mes ambitions première, je vais aller au plus propre et au plus simple et j'y reviendrais peut-être par la suite.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Sinon gère cette transition plus tard. Tu auras acquis plus d'expérience avec le reste du code et tu trouveras peut-être une solution facile pour gérer le haut de l'échelle!  ::):

----------


## Hyperpenguin

J'ai trouvé une technique qui va m'éviter des soucis dans un premier temps, j'y reviendrais plus tard si j'en ressent le besoin. Je vais créer un bloc "top ladder" qui bloquera l'ascension de mon perso, l'échelle dépassera suffisamment pour éviter des soucis d'animation, et il faudra sauter pour quitter l'echelle.

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Bon ça n'avance pas vraiment, entre la game jam qui m'a dérouté sur un autre jeu que j'ai voulu finir après et divers occupations petsonnelles, je n'ai pas consacré de temps à avancer ce projet. Enfin pas vraiment, je profite des pzises au boulot pour écrire les personnages, décrire les lieux un maximum, définir la trame de l'histoire. Ça va me permettre une fois devant un PC de savoir exactement ce que je dois faire, c'est pas plus mal. Du coup je peux rien montrer, mais tant mieux parce que c'est un peu la soluce du jeu  ::ninja:: 


Si j'écris la c'est moins pour rassurer mes fans que pour me faire rester dans le truc  ::happy2::

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Je commence à étudier pour les décors, mon soucis ça va être d'accorder un peu les couleurs. Pas simple parce que je bosse sur une appli smartphone, pixly, et qu'après je repasse sur aseprite sur PC pour des retouche, ils ont las les même palettes...

----------


## Uubu

Tu dois pouvoir récupérer les codes couleurs de ta première palette, chaque code couleur est précédé d'un #, sur l'exemple qui suit c'est "ad5d37" par exemple :

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Okay bon j'ai commencé à me faire ma palette perso sur pixly (mobile donc) et c'est pratique, mais en passant sur mon PC (aseprite) les fichiers j'ai de grosse différence de couleurs pour un même code couleurs, et parfois il me viré une des nuances et la remplace. Pour ça je crois que ça viens du réglage quand je fais "new", doit pas y avoir le même nombre de bits pour la couleur, mais je dois vérifier. 



Je dois revoir les couleurs pour harmoniser mais voilà où j'en suis.

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Un peu de gameplay, les couleurs sont pas tout à fait au point, le fond et le sol sont provisoire, ainsi que la musique un peu rudimentaire :

----------


## Grhyll

Waou ben ça prend bien forme quand même :D Not bad !

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Merci! En fait j'ai plus de temps pour les decors que pour le code, donc je m'avance sur ce que je peux. Va falloir que je fasse un système de dialogue et de réponse au bouton d'action, que je pige comment dérouler une série d'animations pour faire des cinématiques... Mais j'ai aucune idée de par ou commencer. Et puis j'ai plein d'idée d'effet graphique que je voudrais mettre en place, et de détails animé pour rendre le trucs plus vivant, pour l'instant ça ressemble à sleepwalker ou au jeu de la gaffe avec la zoubida... C'est un peu rigide.

----------


## raaaahman

Très sympa la petite démo, ça semble prometteur.

Je vais te dire une évidence sans aucune expérience de ce que j'avance mais: n'en fais pas trop. C'est un de tes premiers jeu, tu fais tout tout seul, ce sera forcément imparfait. Et c'est déjà très long, alors si tu commences à te poser des questions sur les détails tu risques surtout de délayer la "sortie" et de perdre ta motivation en cours de route.

Je me doutes bien que tu y as pensé tout seul mais je pense que c'est important d'appuyer sur ce point. Bonne continuation.  :;):

----------


## Hyperpenguin

En effet j'y ai pensé tout seul, c'est même un point que je me suis promis de tenir lorsque j'ai démarrer, mais la ou je peux te remercier c'est de me le rappeler  :;):  effectivement je me suis égaré en route. Mais je vois tellement de jeu en cours de dev, ou terminé, tellement d'idée de chose à faire en parcourant les tutos, difficile de ne pas vouloir faire les choses au mieux!

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Hello! 

Ça n'avance pas trez vite, je fais petit a petit. J'zi testé des effets de lumiere a base de surface, je n'ai pas reussi a mettre ça au point, et maintenant ça marche plus du tout!  Du coup j'y reviendrais plus tard, en attendant j'ai fais ça:




L'idée est d'avoir un système suffisamment générique pour me faciliter la tâche plus tard. Pour l'instant seul 2 protagonistes peuvent échanger, dont un est le joueur, je voudrais pouvoir étendre ça a 4 protagonistes, pour certaines cutscenes. La le dialogue est en dur dans un objet "talkmanager" mais j'aimerais pouvoir le chercher d'un fichier externes, je n'ai pas encore trouvé la meilleur solution. Peut être que stocker les dialogues dans les objet de les PNJ serait mieux, j'hésite. À termes je compte bien sur améliorer l'aspect graphique, une bulle dont le tour serait de la couleur de chaque perso parlant, mieux placé, plus jolie, une font qui va bien... Mais ça prend forme.

----------


## Grhyll

Pas mal ! Ca m'a fait rigoler quand le texte sort du cadre, je ne m'y attendais pas ^^'

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Oui j'ai pas encore reglé ça, et puis il pop à partir du centre ça me plait pas je voudrais qu'il démarre en haut à gauche, mais bon mon premier challenge c'était qu'il s'affiche pour la bonne personne! En plus l'idée serait que le cadre blanc soit dimensionné pour la taille du texte. Bref j'ai encore un peu de boulot  ::P:

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Breaking news! Grosse avancé dans le développement!

J'ai mis le projet sur un git  ::ninja::

----------


## Grhyll

C'est bien de l'avoir fait avant de tout perdre :D

----------


## Hyperpenguin

bah ça m'aurait dépanné quand mes faux effets de lumières ont soudainement plus fonctionné du tout, impossible de refaire fonctionner le bidule même a partir d'un tout petit tuto, il faut que reprenne un projet neuf pour voir. semaine prochaine je vais avoir 3 soirs d'affilés tranquille pour coder si tout vas bien, le luxe.

----------


## Grhyll

Bon, je retire ce que j'ai dit  ::XD::

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Voilà on dirait pas comme ça mais y'a 3 soirées de taff. 

Features:
Des bulles, orientés selon la position du personnage, qui ne sortent pas du niveau si les persos sont trop près du bord, avec un bord coloré, une taille variable qui devraient normalement s'adapter a la taille du texte, texte qui vient d'un fichier texte externe propre à chaque NPC. 

Reste à faire:
Mettre au point la taille des bulles selon le texte pour que ça soit joli et pas random, pouvoir changer le contour des bulles avec une couleur différente selon le perso, peut-être avoir une meilleure font. Si possible permettre de stocker dans le fichier texte, pour chaque phrase, si oui ou non on déclenche une animation spécial pour cette phrase, et aussi ajouter un "formatage" propre au ton de la phrase, genre si le gars cri, fait trembler le texte, en changer la couleur.... le problème c'est que game maker permet de mettre tout dans un array, mais sur pas plus de 2 dimensions. Le forum de yoyogames étant en maintenance, je sais pas si y'a d'autres solutions, et j'ai encore rien trouvé, mais je ne desespère pas. 

Next step:

l'intéraction avec des objets (porte, interrupteur, démonte-pneu, poele à mazout...) avec un systeme d'event qui pourrait s'interfacer avec mes dialogues, et en même temps bosser sur des actions automatisé pour pouvoir faire des cinématiques. Et avoir un vrai arrière plan aussi.

----------


## Grhyll

Y a du progrès :D Garde la motivation !

----------


## Gwargl

Si ca continue, tu vas être un des rares à terminer ton projet ! WARING !  :;):

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Si ça arrive c'est parce que j'aurais réussi à couper le flots d'idées qui viennent s'ajouter a l'idée de départ de mon projet, que j'essayais de garder bien défini  :Emo:  et tout ça sans pleurer  :Emo:

----------


## raaaahman

Attention, ça commence comme ça, puis tu vas prendre goût à publier des projets finis, et de fil en aiguille tu finiras par produire des AAA à la pelle et sans saveur. Keep it real!  ::P:

----------


## Hyperpenguin

update d'hier soir, 2h30 de prog qui m'ont permis de mettre au propre mes speech bubbles, d'autoriser le décrochage des échelles avec gauche/droite et de refondre un peu le code pour ajouter des objets observables (c'est en fait comme un dialogue avec un PNJ mais seul le jour parle, et l'objet ne se tourne pas vers le joueur pour discuter  ::P:  ) Je commence à y voir plus clair, ça prend forme et je pense que je vais encore retoucher un peu a tout pour avoir un truc plus propre. J'ai aussi bosser sur les profondeurs d'affichage, avec des objets parents qui definissent la depth de chaque enfant selon le plan d'affichage, comme ça j'ai pas a retoucher a tout les objets à chaque fois  ::o: 


Bon j'ai du y retoucher pour leur assigner le parent  ::o:  mais j'aurais plus à le faire  ::o: 



j'espère  ::o:  


Voilà, next step les objets activables (interrupteur, porte, truc), un petit tweak sur une animation et j'aurais un petit squelette pas trop crado.

----------


## Grhyll

C'est bien, ça a l'air stable ! Bientôt la production de contenu du coup (non pas que c'est pas cool de parler à un chat et à une poubelle, hein !).

----------


## Hyperpenguin

On ne parles pas a la poubelle, on la gratifie d'un commentaire comique  ::siffle::  Bon pour le moment on voit pas trop pourquoi c'est comique mais ça va venir avec les dialogues.

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Petit update:




Je reviendrais plus tard pour détailler  ::P:

----------


## raaaahman

Je crois que la vidéo parle d'elle-même, lumières dynamiques et objets interactif, c'te classe!  ::o:

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Yep y'a aussi un effet discret de poussière à la réception d'une chute ! J'ai amélioré un peu les types parents il faudrait que je pose sur papier (ou numériquement ) pour visualiser l'arborescence plus facilement, ça commence à être très touffu! Je le posterais ici. En tout cas je suis bien satisfait, même si on peut tout peaufiner, les bases sont la, j'ai plus qu'à commencer à construire mon histoire pour découvrir les limitations que j'aurais pas vu.

----------


## Grhyll

Ahah j'ai dû reregarder pour l'effet à l'atterrissage (la faute à l'obscurité ambiante, aussi !), c'est le genre de détail qui donne de la profondeur au tout  ::):

----------


## Hyperpenguin

J'ai commencé à réfléchir à la musique, a tenter des trucs un peu moins 8 bits, et toujours sur mobile pour rester dans la même philosophie d'optimisation du temps, et je suis tombé sur fruity loop mobile à 17€ lol Music maker jam gratuit sur le store, c'est pas mal mais même avec un truc pareil je ressens bien mes lacunes en musiques...

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Je refais mes éléments de décors pour avoir des tiles de 32*32. C'est pas si long finalement.

----------


## Hyperpenguin

J'ai pu bosser hier et j'aurais du temps ce soir, je remet un coup de propre a tout mes assets graphiques, pas forcément en qualité mais sur les dimensions pour me faciliter l'élaboration des zones. Bientôt une petite vidéo de la première zone je pense, histoire de montrer le concept général du jeu.

EDIT:
Stoppez les rotatives, ma poubelle est à jeter, j'ai raté un truc et j'ai créer un nouveau fichier en 24*24 au lieu de 64*64, je ne m'en suis pas aperçu avant de vouloir l'agrandir un peu parce que 64*64 me semblait trop petit (sans même avoir comparé).

Alors j'ai agrandi, j'ai tout refais bien comme il fallait, et une fois fini j'ai réalisé que j'avais juste mis en 32*32. Chapeau l'artiste.

Du coup je vais tout refaire ce soir. Il me semblait bien que c'était un peu galère d'avoir des roues correcte.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Kupris

C'est très propre tout ça, vivement la suite  ::):

----------


## Grhyll

Oh dur '_' Bon courage !

----------


## Pollux568

Pourquoi ce nom, "Milosevitch", au fait ?
En lisant le titre du topic, la première chose à laquelle j'ai pensé, c'est un certain Slobodan...

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Alors là franchement aucune idée, la sonorité m'a plus a un moment, j'avais pas fait le lien, c'est en voyant les vidéos associés aux miennes sur youtube que j'ai réalisé... maintenant y'a surement des gens bien qui s'appellent comme ça, et y'a aussi des gentil Adolf j'imagine. De toute façon ça ne sera pas dans le titre final. 

Sinon j'ai progressé mais j'ai pas de vidéo. J'ai maintenant une zone de taille correct, c'est pas encore ultra fini mais j'ai pu utiliser les tiles et ça rend bien. J'ai implémenté une cinématique pour voir, je dois encore automatiser/simplifier la chose mais en gros après un dialogue la cinématique se lance, donc je perds le controle du perso qui va réaliser une suite d'actions données, marche, saut, dialogue. J'ai aussi testé un NPC qui se ballade en faisant des aller retour, ça rend la rue vivante c'est cool. je vais arriver bientôt a un résultat correcte pour mon proto, j'aurais plus qu'a dérouler l'histoire et les "quêtes". 


_un élément très important de l'histoire_

----------


## Hyperpenguin



----------


## Hyperpenguin

désolé pour le format bizarre. Que pensez-vous de la boutique?

----------


## Grhyll

Ah ben ça avance carrément pas mal :D Les graphismes sont vraiment sympas, l'ambiance s'établit  ::):  (Par contre je vois pas ce que tu veux dire par "la boutique", tu parles de la borne à la fin ?)

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Non au tout début inséré une boutique en arrière plan, pour créer encore plus de diversité dans le décors, mais je débute grave en pixel art donc quand c'est des grandes surfaces je galère...

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Hello!

Juste un petit update, je continue tranquillement mon dev, j'ai plus l'occasion d'avancer sur les graphismes que le code mais c'est pas génant c'est ce qu'il me manque le plus. J'ai commencé la zone du bar, j'ai mis une image ici:
https://twitter.com/Alkounet/status/739085039028305920

J'ai aussi reçu une proposition d'aide d'un musicien sur le forum de tigsource.com, une aide très aprécié puisque ma soeur étant dans les épreuves du bac, elle ne m'aide pas vraiment (ce que je comprends tout à fait) du coup mon nouvel acolyte m'a déjà proposé des sons, c'est super!

J'ai perdu quelques ressources graphiques en supprimant le mauvais dossier sur mon mobile, dommage, mais j'ai pris pas mal d'expérience donc refaire ne me gène pas. je bosse sur l'entrée du bar là, une fois que j'aurais ça j'aurais assez de ressources pour sortir une démo correcte je crois.

----------


## Grhyll

Joli  ::):  Surtout considérant que tu pars pour ainsi dire de zéro !

----------


## raaaahman

Très chouette en effet.  ::o:

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Merci!

Bon je galère a faire des escaliers un peu élaboré, je voudrais qu'on puisse monter dessus ou les traverser si on saute d'en dessous, mais c'est pas aussi facile qu'une plate-forme.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Hello!
> 
> Juste un petit update, je continue tranquillement mon dev, j'ai plus l'occasion d'avancer sur les graphismes que le code mais c'est pas génant c'est ce qu'il me manque le plus. J'ai commencé la zone du bar, j'ai mis une image ici:
> https://twitter.com/Alkounet/status/739085039028305920


Sympa, ce graphisme. Back to the 80's.  :;):

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Ah ouais pas mal ton système de dialogue.

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Merci, c'est pas très complexe et ça permet pas de choisir une réponse mais ça colle à mes besoins, c'est issu d'un tutoriel j'ai rien inventé. Je pense l'améliorer pour éviter d'avoir un objet persistant pour gérer les dialogues, et instancier le manager entre 2 persos au moment du dialogue, à voir.

----------


## Grhyll

C'est une bonne idée pourtant, l'objet persistant, c'est mieux optimisé de ne pas instancier un truc chaque fois que c'est nécessaire  ::):

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Ah? Je trouve ça un peu rigide, de base je partais comme ça mais après quelques tutos j'ai vu que les gens bossaient beaucoup par instance non-permanente pour des effets visuels genre explosions ou poussière à la réception d'un saut, j'ai pensé que pour un dialogue qui est un évènement ponctuel entre 2 personnage ça pourrait s'appliquer. J'ai d'ailleurs les deux méthodes qui cohabitent, pour créer des dialoguemanager aux besoins lors des cinématiques, plutôt que de tout faire à la main.

----------


## Grhyll

Ben, si tu n'as aucun problème d'optim en vue, tu peux en effet rester sur de l'instanciation quand nécessaire ; c'est généralement plus simple à faire, notamment parce que tu n'as pas à gérer de reset de l'objet avant de le réutiliser. En revanche, dès qu'il y a des problèmes de mémoire, le pooling devient indispensable. Ceci dit, je ne sais pas du tout comment ça fonctionne dans GameMaker, s'il y a du garbage collecting ou des choses comme ça.

----------


## Hyperpenguin

C'est une excellente question, parlons meubles plutôt:

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Mince c'est un peu petit:

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Hop un petit update plus pour ma motivation qu'autre chose: j'ai emménagé, les vacances sont fini, je vais pouvoir me remettre un peu au boulot sur le jeu. J'ai commencé à dessiner et animer le barman, et ce soir je vais essayer d'implementer un peu de gameplay en vue de faire une démo rigolote d'ici 3 semaines. Rien qu'une ébauche de quête ça serait pas mal. Il faut que je me force à bosser avec des placeholders sur ce coup là, la partie graphisme prend trop de temps et ça sert à rien de dessiner des petits bonshommes s'ils font rien derrière.

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Mais d'abord, prenez place:

----------


## raaaahman

Cosy! Par contre je suis obligé de copier la cible du lien pour regarder l'image dans une autre fenêtre.

----------


## burgzaza

Moi je vois carrément plus les images :s

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Plus aucune? Bizarre tout est sur imgur. Je vais essayer de vider mon cache pour voir de mon côté.

----------


## gros_bidule

C'est Imgur qui bloque le hotlink.
Passe par Tof  :;):

----------


## Hyperpenguin

J'ai essayé mille fois de vider le cache, ça ne donne rien j'ai toujours les images, c'est pas votre boulot qui bloque le truc?

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Non pareil à la maison! Je pense que c'est plutôt un truc entre ce forum et imgur. J'avais lu ça dans un autre topic.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> C'est Imgur qui bloque le hotlink.
> Passe par Tof


Ouais, surtout que son favicon pue la classe.  ::ninja::

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Bon j'ai bossé un petit peu, je me suis battu avec l'existant pour y intégrer des quêtes, j'en ai quasiment une de prête, qui me servira de demo. C'est pas évident à mettre en place, je sais pas si c'est ma structure ou game maker mais j'ai rencontré un max de contraintes, l'idée était qu'en parlant à un PNJ on changeait l'etat d'un flag relatif à la quête et appartenant à un objet global Gamecontroller, sachant que lorsqu'un dialogue se fait c'est un traitement générique ça devient difficile, il faut que le Gamecontroller sache qui parle et ou en est la quête associé et qu'il mettent les flags à jour en conséquence donc faut tester chaque pnj à chaque dialogue  ::(:  en tout cas j'ai pas trouvé mieux...

Mais bref ça a l'air de fonctionner maintenant il faut que j'imbrique les différentes pièces (quête, dialogue, cinématique), que je mette un coup de polish et j'aurais une démo convenable. J'ai hâte.

----------


## Kupris

Courage  ::):

----------


## Hideo

Pareil, courage on veut la démo  ::lol::

----------


## Hyperpenguin

J'ai ouvert une page IndieDB pour me filer un petit coup de boost niveau motivation! C'est en cours d'approval.

http://www.indiedb.com/games/micro-a...n-a-dark-alley

----------


## Hyperpenguin

C'est approvalé. Bon je sais pas à quoi ça sert mais je vais essayer de faire ça proprement pour une fois.

----------


## war-p

> Bon j'ai bossé un petit peu, je me suis battu avec l'existant pour y intégrer des quêtes, j'en ai quasiment une de prête, qui me servira de demo. C'est pas évident à mettre en place, je sais pas si c'est ma structure ou game maker mais j'ai rencontré un max de contraintes, l'idée était qu'en parlant à un PNJ on changeait l'etat d'un flag relatif à la quête et appartenant à un objet global Gamecontroller, sachant que lorsqu'un dialogue se fait c'est un traitement générique ça devient difficile, il faut que le Gamecontroller sache qui parle et ou en est la quête associé et qu'il mettent les flags à jour en conséquence donc faut tester chaque pnj à chaque dialogue  en tout cas j'ai pas trouvé mieux...
> 
> Mais bref ça a l'air de fonctionner maintenant il faut que j'imbrique les différentes pièces (quête, dialogue, cinématique), que je mette un coup de polish et j'aurais une démo convenable. J'ai hâte.


T'es développeur à la base? Si non, essaie d'éviter d'utiliser des variables qui sont utilisés par le projet entier, c'est à la fois pas une bonne idée et pas une bonne pratique. De un tu ne sais jamais vraiment ce qu'il y a dedans et de deux tu ne sais jamais vraiment qui l'utilise. Du coup ça crée des effets de bords, qui peuvent avoir des effet inattendus.  :;):

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Oui je suis dev et je sais bien que les globals c'est le mal, mais avec GameMaker j'ai du mal a m'y retrouver, leur système d'objet est pas évident évident et j'ai réfléchi à des moyens mais j'ai pas envie de refactor le code, j'ai appris en cours de route (et c'est le but de mon projet finalement) donc bon je vais essayer de faire mieux au fur et à mesure. Comme mes pnjs sont des des "niveaux" différents mais que de leurs états dépendent l'état d'autre pnj, et que lorsqu'on est dans un niveau on a pas accès aux objets des autres niveaux (room), j'étais plus ou moins obligé d'avoir un objet constant GameManager qui garde tout en mémoire. Je pourrais egalement faire des accesseurs et des conneries pour sécuriser comme ça mais ça me semble trop lourd à gérer. Avec un language classique style C# j'aurais pas fait comme ça.

----------


## war-p

Ouais en effet, gamemaker peut être pas super adapté.

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Je pense qu'a mon échelle ça va pas me poser trop de problème de toute façon, je suis en mode "finir coûtes que coûtes" même si je dois faire les choses salement. j'en ai pas marre mais j'ai d'autres idées et d'autres outils à tester, et une seule petite vie!

----------


## Pollux568

> J'ai ouvert une page IndieDB pour me filer un petit coup de boost niveau motivation! C'est en cours d'approval.
> http://www.indiedb.com/games/micro-a...n-a-dark-alley


Ah ah, excellent, ton 1er Dev Diary !




> So every time I have to use the bathroom, I do a little of the graphics of the game. Most of what you will see in the game was done by me sitting on toilets. Disturbing, hey?


Ca donne une nouvelle "saveur" aux graphismes...

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Ca donne une nouvelle "saveur" aux graphismes...


J'avoue que j'ai bien ri aussi !  :^_^:

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Je prépare déà mes excuses pour les graphismes moisis  :Cigare:  On pourra pas dire que j'ai pas prévenu!

----------


## Hyperpenguin

ça avance



les nouveautés:
- gamepad
- nouveaux sons
- un menu propre
- nouvelle gestion du parralax, les fonds sont encore des placeholders  mais ils partent pas n'importe ou n'importe comment
- et des nouveaux bugs  ::(:

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Je prépare déjà mes excuses pour les graphismes moisis  On pourra pas dire que j'ai pas prévenu!


Ben pour le moment j'aime bien, justement, ces graphismes à l'ancienne, avec des sprites un peu grossiers. Ca me rappelle la grande époque de mon Amstrad 6128.  :Emo:

----------


## Hyperpenguin

ça avance




Tellement proche de sortir une démo! J'aimerais pouvoir y passer 2 jours entier, je penses que ça suffirait largement, c'est frustrant!

Mais à moins de me casser la jambe et d'être bloqué a la maison...


Hey, attendez...  ::o:   ::o:   ::o: 


Non, mauvaise idée en fait  ::P:

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> ça avance
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Fqp9FbR.jpg
> 
> 
> Tellement proche de sortir une démo! J'aimerais pouvoir y passer 2 jours entier, je penses que ça suffirait largement, c'est frustrant!
> 
> Mais à moins de me casser la jambe et d'être bloqué a la maison...
> 
> ...


Je peux rendre service, si tu veux.  ::ninja:: :grossebrute:

----------


## Grhyll

Je vois pas d'image  ::(:

----------


## Hyperpenguin

copie ce texte dans la barre de ton navigateur:

http://i.imgur.com/Fqp9FbR.jpg

sinon je vais l'host sur tof.cpc. mais bon rien de très nouveau.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## Grhyll

Jolie ambiance ^^

(Pour l'image, j'avais essayé ça, mais ça me mettait un message d'erreur comme quoi l'image contenait des erreurs...)

----------


## Hyperpenguin

:Emo:  c'est faux

Merci  ::P:

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Un petit update de l'avancement de la démo, je paufine encore et règle quelques bugs pour ma première quête. 

- J'avais un objet ramassable qui pouvait se ramasser deux fois d'affilé, c'est réglé (J'ai un dialogue avant de ramasser l'objet, et je voulais que les autres occurences de l'objet n'ai plus ce dialogue une fois le premier ramasser, pour éviter de devoir se le retaper  à chaque fois).

- j'ai terminé une cinématique, vu mon process actuel le reste du jeux risque d'être minutieux si je faire un peu plus complexe qu'actuellement (dialogue enchainé avec un déplacement basique d'un personnage). Mais je défriche encore, donc peut-être qu'a force je vais trouver des automatismes à prendre pour rendre tout ça propre.  

- il me reste encore pas mal de graphismes à faire pour rendre le tout joli, et j'ai pas mal de bug de gameplay qui traînent:

- je pensais avoir réglé mon soucis de non-détection d'une chute lorsqu'on tombe et ne saute pas, j'utilise une variable d'était "grounded" pour dire si je suis au sol, et lorsqu'on tombe je ne fais pas de test de type "if place_meeting(x,y+1)", parce que si je le faisais, j'aurais un probleme avec mes plateformes traversables, en tout cas en l'état c'est le cas, lorsque je saute au travers d'une plateforme il se pense au sol, et donc l'animation glitch, et ça permet de faire un double saut si on touche une plateforme, ou de se jeter dans un trou et sauter au milieu du vide. Je pense devoir travailler sur la vitesse vertical et le point de référence de du place_meeting pour corriger ce problème.


Sinon a finir:
- Un son dans le menu
- Une cinématique entamé à terminer (un bug que je devais avoir résolu ce matin faisait que lorsque je voulais passer un dialogue dans une cinématique avec le bouton d'action, ça relançait la cinématique qui était activé par un objet a regarder, mais je vais devoir trouver autre chose, si le joueur ne valide pas avec le bouton d'action en fin de dialogue et que la cinématique suit son court ça va devenir n'importe quoi). 
- Traduire les dialogues que j'ai d'abord écrit en anglais, et prévoir un sous-menu pour changer la langue.
- le parallax scrolling vertical d'une des zones qui foire complètement en l'état
- lumières d'ambiances dans cette même zone (et à retoucher dans les autres zones)
- finir la zone du bar et prévoir la fin de la démo.

Encore pas mal de taff!

EDIT:

Ci-joint une animation sympa qui par contre me posera des problèmes de synchro avec l'action associé (appuyer sur un bouton, prendre/donner un objet):





- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et les gif animés il fait pas le tof.cpc?  :tired:

----------


## Grhyll

Il me semblait que les gif fonctionnaient, mais là ça bouge pas beaucoup ^^'

Pas mal d'avancement en tout cas, c'est cool que tu gardes la motivation  ::):  C'est bien courageux d'ailleurs d'inclure une localisation !
Pour quand la démo, alors ?  ::P:

----------


## Hyperpenguin

When it's done  :Cigare: 

Pour fin septembre c'est un peu chaud, mais je dois pouvoir avoir une version bien d'ici fin octobre, en me focalisant sur le gameplay et l'expérience de jeu, y'aura peut-être des placeholders pas très joli en attendant. 
Pour la localisation pour le moment les dialogues sont assez restreint, il faudra juste que je sois rigoureux et que je fasse ça au fur et à mesure  ::P:  car il va y en avoir pas mal!

Pour la petite histoire j'ai fais tester à un ami et tout ce qu'il à fait c'est pianoter sur les boutons en sautant partout (me revelant quelques bugs au passage) sans même essayer de lire les dialogues, parce que c'était en anglais! (je penses qu'il aurait fait pareil si c'était en français mais bon...)

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Hop allez comment ça bouge pas beaucoup je met un peu de contenu graphique pour patienter:











Rien de foufou mais je prépare la partie intro/tuto. Le dernier sera tout petit et servira à notifier que le joueur peu passer au dialogue suivant.

----------


## Grhyll

Encore pas d'image qui s'affiche pour moi  ::'(:  Ce forum a un problème avec les images...

----------


## Hyperpenguin

clique droit -> ouvrir dans un nouvel onglet ça donne quoi?

----------


## Grhyll

A vrai dire, je n'ai rien sur quoi faire un clic droit :/

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Et là? Je fais un test, je copie colle les balises [img] au lieu des balises auto du forum qui sont en [IMG], c'est peut-être ça.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon si tu cites mon post, y'a les url?

----------


## Grhyll

> Hop allez comment ça bouge pas beaucoup je met un peu de contenu graphique pour patienter:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/S6vMSB2.png
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/VnlQjQA.png
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/IKqKJNp.png
> 
> ...


Là en citant ton post, j'ai des balises url :/









(Edit: Ci-dessus, copier/coller en remplaçant "url" par "img", et je ne vois toujours rien ^^')

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Encore pas d'image qui s'affiche pour moi  Ce forum a un problème avec les images...


Non, seulement avec imgur.  :tired:  Chez moi, y a juste les vignettes indiquant l'image manquante.  ::):

----------


## Hyperpenguin

C'est pesant quand même cette histoire  ::(:  c'est quand même bien pratique imgur face à d'autre hebergeur.

----------


## Grhyll

En fait le plus probable, c'est pas tant que le forum ait du mal avec Imgur, que Imgur qui n'aime pas qu'on l'utilise comme hébergeur avec du direct link vers les images ^^'

----------


## gros_bidule

Vala, c'est juste le hotlinking qui est interdit par Imgur. Suffit de retaper l'url de l'image dans un nouvel onglet et ça marche.
Au moins deux solutions : 
- désactiver le "referer" (qui indique d'où vous viendez) dans votre navigateur, mais ça gènera certains sites legit
- il y a des extensions Chrome et Firefox qui virent le referer que pour une liste prédéfinie de sites, dont imgur

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> C'est pesant quand même cette histoire  c'est quand même bien pratique imgur face à d'autre hebergeur.


Je vous donne une info : tofcanardpc devrait subir une cure de jouvence bientôt. Il devrait intégrer de nouvelles fonctionnalités.  :;):

----------


## Hyperpenguin

> Vala, c'est juste le hotlinking qui est interdit par Imgur. Suffit de retaper l'url de l'image dans un nouvel onglet et ça marche.
> Au moins deux solutions : 
> - désactiver le "referer" (qui indique d'où vous viendez) dans votre navigateur, mais ça gènera certains sites legit
> - il y a des extensions Chrome et Firefox qui virent le referer que pour une liste prédéfinie de sites, dont imgur


Alors attends ça m'intéresse, en gros je balance une URL Imgur sur un chat ou un sms ou un mail, on peut cliquer sur l'image et ça s'affiche, mais la faire s'afficher sur un forum ça marche pas c'est ça? Du coup il vaut mieux que je balance les liens cliquable!  ::o:  (en attendant la maj de tof.cpc   ::ninja:: )

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Et sinon pourquoi sur Imgur ils fournissent le lien "BBcode for forum"?  :tired:

----------


## Hyperpenguin

http://i.imgur.com/UR6zwJa.gif

----------


## Grhyll

Pas la peine de s'inquiter :P 
Joli tuto (même si perso j'aurai sans doute deviné avant d'y arriver ^^') ! Le jeu va alterner comme ça entre français et anglais ?
(Dis donc, je suis sacrément moqueur dans ce message, désolé :D Mais ça avance, c'est cool !)

----------


## Hyperpenguin

> Pas la peine de s'inquiter :P 
> Joli tuto (même si perso j'aurai sans doute deviné avant d'y arriver ^^') ! Le jeu va alterner comme ça entre français et anglais ?
> (Dis donc, je suis sacrément moqueur dans ce message, désolé :D Mais ça avance, c'est cool !)


Ouais commence à te calmer  :tired: 

Sinon si tu clique sur le lien dans ma signature tu vas tomber sur un jeu, on m'a dit plusieurs fois qu'un tutoriel aurait été appréciable, je te laisse juger  ::P:  (pour les flemmards, c'est un jeu a un seul bouton et tout les boutons fonctionnent, de la souris au clavier) mais du coup pour ce jeu je prends les devant, y'aura bien sûr les autres commandes. Je veux être irreprochable sur ce point pour pas qu'on me fasse chier  :tired: 

Et pour la langue y'a des dialogues qui sont encore hardcodé et j'ai eut la flemme de refaire le gif  :tired:

----------


## Grhyll

Ahah pataper ^^ Le jeu dans ta signature ne se lance hélas pas, problème d'allocations mémoire ou j'sais pas quoi (environ 1 jeu sur 10 en webgl Unity se lance chez moi, ils ont encore beaucoup de progrès à faire sur ce support)  ::(: 
En tout cas oui, mieux vaut prévenir que guérir !

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Le jeu dans ta signature ne se lance hélas pas, problème d'allocations mémoire ou j'sais pas quoi (environ 1 jeu sur 10 en webgl Unity se lance chez moi, ils ont encore beaucoup de progrès à faire sur ce support) 
> En tout cas oui, mieux vaut prévenir que guérir !


Mon navigateur (Opera) m'a indiqué qu'il y avait un pb de compatibilité, puis il a chargé et lancé le bouzin. Mais je connaissais déjà le jeu.  ::trollface::  C'est un pneu comme si tu avais raté un jeu majeur, quand même.  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> http://i.imgur.com/UR6zwJa.gif
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/UR6zwJa.gif


Ah ben là, pour le coup, c'est celui-là qui ne veut pas se lancer, chez moi (page blanche).  :Emo: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Mon navigateur (Opera) m'a indiqué qu'il y avait un pb de compatibilité, puis il a chargé et lancé le bouzin. Mais je connaissais déjà le jeu.  C'est un pneu comme si tu avais raté un jeu majeur, quand même. 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Ah ben là, pour le coup, c'est celui-là qui ne veut pas se lancer, chez moi (page blanche).


Ah ben si... en copiant l'adresse de la vignette. Allez comprendre.  :tired:

----------


## Hyperpenguin

> Hop j'ai mis à jour le Trello ça avance doucement, mais je manque juste de temps, je ne pense pas rencontrer de gros challenge technique vu ce que je veux faire, et game maker est parfait pour ça. 
> 
> Je voulais une camera qui suis le personnage et qui se bloque en bord de niveau pour ne pas afficher en dehors, il m'a fallu 2 clics  *si tout se règle comme ça ça va gérer.*



HAHAHAHA  ::XD::   :Emo: 


http://i.imgur.com/MazQrWy.png

ci-joint une image que personne ne verra.

Pour la petite histoire si j'arrive pas a installer game maker sur le pc du boulot pour avancer le jeu durant mon déplacement  ::ninja::  j'avancerais les graphismes tout de même.

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Bon grosse news du moment: J'ai perdu mon musicien, il à trouvé un vrai travail. Du coup exit la musique jazz 8 bits, bonjour le silence froid et oppressant du grand rien. Si quelqu'un à des contacts zikos qui pourrait me dépanner, je prend!

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Bon grosse news du moment: J'ai perdu mon musicien, il à trouvé un vrai travail. Du coup exit la musique jazz 8 bits, bonjour le silence froid et oppressant du grand rien. Si quelqu'un à des contacts zikos qui pourrait me dépanner, je prend!


Je ne sais pas s'il bosse sur ce genre de projet, et je ne suis pas sûr que le jazz soit son domaine, mais je le balance quand même : pose la question à Debmasta. Sait-on jamais…  :;):

----------


## Hyperpenguin

> Je ne sais pas s'il bosse sur ce genre de projet, et je ne suis pas sûr que le jazz soit son domaine, mais je le balance quand même : pose la question à Debmasta. Sait-on jamais…


Je l'ai contacté, on verra bien, merci du tuyau!

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Salut à tous, 

l'heure est grave, j'ai besoin de vos avis, voici une version pré-démo que j'aimerais que vous  testiez si vous en avez le temps, et si possible pouvez vous me remonter:

- les bugs rencontré
- les problèmes d'affichages/compatibilité
- les points qui vous semble essentiel de peaufiner pour une démo

Ce que je vois déjà:
- les backgrounds, surtout sur la zone au dessus de la rue
- les effets de lumières à refaire
- la musique à ajouter quand j'aurais de quoi faire
- Il manque aussi un splash screen avec les commandes  ::(:  pourtant c'était prévu j'ai foutu quoi moi

voici le lien et merci de votre participation  ::): 

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-...XNhZ2otd2lFSVE

----------


## Grhyll

Yéé une démo :D Je check ça ce week-end !

----------


## Hyperpenguin

J'ai eut des retours de type "on peut pas télécharger le fichier" si quelqu'un peut tester rapidement juste le téléchargement, merci!

----------


## Grhyll

J'ai pu télécharger MicroAdventure_28102016_predemo.exe avec succès !

----------


## Hyperpenguin

oui moi aussi, je suis rassuré, le problème vient de chez le type.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Cool, j'essaie de tester la démo !  ::lol::  On a joué avec Debmasta, l'autre soir, et il m'a dit que vous aviez pu échanger un peu. C'est sympa.  :;):

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Personne pour des retours?

----------


## Grhyll

Ah flûte, j'ai oublié v_v Bon j'essaie d'y penser ce soir  ::unsure::

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Tu verras ça prend 3min, surtout si t'es bloqué comment beaucoup d'autres parce que c'est pas assez explicite  ::ninja::

----------


## Grhyll

Je garde le thread ouvert dans un onglet juste pour lui, histoire de pas oublier  ::):  Et je teste ce midi du coup (à moins que vraiment j'ai pas 3 minutes, mais bon...).

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> J'ai eut des retours de type "on peut pas télécharger le fichier" si quelqu'un peut tester rapidement juste le téléchargement, merci!


Je viens d'essayer et j'ai un message de Windows du genre : "Ouais mec, ton fichier que t'as téléchargé il est limite vérolé, d'où tu le sors, je refuse de le lancer".  :tired: 



Bon, j'ai cliqué "Informations complémentaires" puis "Exécuter quand même" et ça se lance.  :;):  Disons que pour des gens qui ne te connaissent pas, ça pourrait être un frein s'ils ont peur d'installer une m...douille.  ::):

----------


## Grhyll

Bon ben j'ai effectivement pas eu le temps de tester ce midi v_v Donc je teste ce soir tranquillou !
Pour le message d'avertissement, j'avais pas mal vu ça quand je testais des jeux de game jam.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Bon, ben voici mon retour sur cette petite démo :

*Les + :*
1. Tout fonctionne bien chez moi.
2. J'aime bien ces graphismes old school et l'ambiance est bien cool.
3. Je ne suis pas un dingue de ce type de jeu, mais je pense que les mordus du genre y trouveront leur compte. J'y jouerai peut-être quand tu auras développé des niveaux.

*Les - :*
1. J'ai eu du mal à sauter d'une échelle vers le bas pour atterrir sur un bacon en contrebas. Mais c'est peut-être moi qui suis un peu branquignole.  ::P: 
Euh... pour le moment, rien d'autre.
2. Ah si... Je pense qu'il serait bien que le joueur impatient (que je suis) puisse accélérer l'affichage des textes, et les zapper (ou que le PNJ lui affiche un point d'interrogation par exemple) quand il a déjà discuté avec un PNJ, pour éviter de se retaper toute la discussion.

En tous cas, on sent que c'est du sérieux et que l'ambiance aussi bien que la technique tiennent la route. J'ai hâte de voir la progression de l'ensemble quand le contenu s'étoffera.  :;):

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Je note les deux points sur les dialogues Ashley, ça m'a effectivement traversé l'esprit et il faut que je trouve la meilleur solution, l'idée étant qu'il ne faudrait pas non plus qu'on puisse rater un dialogue, donc soit une fois le dialogue terminé ne laisser que la dernière phrase, ou un rappel, jusqu'a ce que l'histoire avance et qu'un nouveau dialogue soit dispo, soit mettre un symbole pour signifier qu'un PNJ a un truc nouveau à raconter. Je préfère la première solution, mais ça ne va pas forcément donner envie de revenir voir un PNJ pour voir si il y'a du nouveau.

sinon on peut quitter une échelle avec droite ou gauche, j'ai éviter la touche de saut pour empêcher le joueur de d'enchainer les sauts/prise sur l'échelle et faire des trucs bizarre :P

Et pour le warning c'est ça comme pour tout les *.exe qui n'ont pas de lien dans la base de registre windows j'imagine, a terme je livrerais le jeu avec un installer mais là pour le moment c'est pas très utile et ça peut également freiner les gens qui voudrait tester le proto.

----------


## Grhyll

Ehh ben ça marche pas, chez moi '_'

Quand j'ouvre le jeu, j'ai l'interface de choix de langue ; quoi que je choisisse (avec la barre d'espace, Enter ne fait rien), l'écran devient noir ; si je réappuie sur Space, ça refait le son de validation de la langue ; et si je réappuie sur Space, ça lance un "blip blip blip blip blip blip blip blip blip blip blip blip blip blip" ("blip" étant le son quand on bouge d'une langue à l'autre). Ensuite à chaque fois que je réappuie sur Space, ça refait ça (sous réserve que la série précédente soit finie). En-dehors de ça, je peux uniquement faire Esc pour réafficher la sélection de langue.
Qu'est-ce que j'ai fait de mal  ::'(:

----------


## powerkube

Moi j'ai tester ça marche bien.
Après c dommage qu'on peut passer les dialogues vite fait une fois qu'on les lus au moins une fois.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Ehh ben ça marche pas, chez moi '_'
> 
> Quand j'ouvre le jeu, j'ai l'interface de choix de langue ; quoi que je choisisse (avec la barre d'espace, Enter ne fait rien), l'écran devient noir ; si je réappuie sur Space, ça refait le son de validation de la langue ; et si je réappuie sur Space, ça lance un "blip blip blip blip blip blip blip blip blip blip blip blip blip blip" ("blip" étant le son quand on bouge d'une langue à l'autre). Ensuite à chaque fois que je réappuie sur Space, ça refait ça (sous réserve que la série précédente soit finie). En-dehors de ça, je peux uniquement faire Esc pour réafficher la sélection de langue.
> Qu'est-ce que j'ai fait de mal


Ca ne pourrait pas être une histoire de clavier "exotique" ? T'es en Azerty ?  ::huh::  Chez moi, la manette n'est pas prise en compte, mais j'imagine que c'est normal.  ::):

----------


## Hyperpenguin

les manettes xbox et xbox one sont supporté, pour les autres aucune idée  ::unsure::  et pour ton problème Grhyll ça me dit rien du tout  ::o:  enfin si j'ai bien une idée, avec espace t'as choisi la langue (ou j'ai mis espace au lieu de enter pour les menus, pas bête ça), ensuite t'as lancé le jeu avec espace une deuxième fois, et ensuite y'a une cinématique avec des dialogues et les dialogues utilise le même son pour symboliser les "syllabes" lors de l'apparition des lettres dans le champs de texte, donc en gros t'as un problème d'affichage.

As-tu les derniers drivers à jour?  ::ninja:: 

powerkube merci pour le retour, c'est un point soulevé par Ashley TOUCRU également, c'est noté je ferais le nécessaire!  ::):

----------


## Grhyll

Je sais pas trop pour les drivers, tu parles de ceux de la carte graphique ? C'est possible que je sois pas à la toute dernière update, mais ça me semblerait bizarre que ça explique le souci :/ Je réessaierai ce soir au cas où, j'ai redémarré mon ordi depuis (évènement rare).

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Pour les drivers c'était une blague  ::happy2::  mais je pense d'après ce que tu décrit que c'est l'affichage.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> les manettes xbox et xbox one sont supporté, pour les autres aucune idée …


Il semble que les manettes Logitech ne soient pas reconnues par défaut. En tous cas, à moins que j'aie fait une erreur de manip', la mienne ne m'était d'aucune utilité. Pour la barre espace, j'ai personnellement appuyé "Enter" en premier, avant de tester "Espace". J'avoue que "Enter" me paraîtrait plus logique pour valider.  ::):

----------


## Hyperpenguin

> Je sais pas trop pour les drivers, tu parles de ceux de la carte graphique ? C'est possible que je sois pas à la toute dernière update, mais ça me semblerait bizarre que ça explique le souci :/ Je réessaierai ce soir au cas où, j'ai redémarré mon ordi depuis (évènement rare).


T'as finalement réussi à tester?

Sinon j'ai pris pas mal de remarque en compte, il me manque un écran de présentation des contrôle et un peu de musique (je suis en train de voir avec l'ami Debmasta) et je sortirais la démo sur tout les supports, et zou je commencerais à bosser sur la suite de l'histoire.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Allez, allez, on se bouge le popotin, là !  ::o:  On veut jouer !  ::lol::

----------


## Grhyll

Désolé, j'avais oublié de dire que ça n'avait toujours pas fonctionné :/ Je l'ai retéléchargé au cas improbable où ça serait une histoire de corruption de fichier, mais pareil, j'ai toujours l'écran entièrement noir après la sélection de langue (mais des sons qui réagissent à mes appuis sur les flèches haut/bas et la barre d'espace), et retour à l'écran de langue avec Esc.

----------


## Hyperpenguin

> Désolé, j'avais oublié de dire que ça n'avait toujours pas fonctionné :/ Je l'ai retéléchargé au cas improbable où ça serait une histoire de corruption de fichier, mais pareil, j'ai toujours l'écran entièrement noir après la sélection de langue (mais des sons qui réagissent à mes appuis sur les flèches haut/bas et la barre d'espace), et retour à l'écran de langue avec Esc.


Tu peux m'envoyer ta config et ton système d'exploitation? Je penses pas en faire grand chose mais ça fait plus pro de demander. Sinon ça te fais ça avec d'autre jeu game maker ou que le mien?

----------


## Grhyll

> Tu peux m'envoyer ta config et ton système d'exploitation? Je penses pas en faire grand chose mais ça fait plus pro de demander. Sinon ça te fais ça avec d'autre jeu game maker ou que le mien?


 ::XD:: 
Alors histoire de faire pro, je suis sur Windows 8.1, avec un Intel Core i7-4790K CPU @ 4GHz, 16Go de RAM, système 64bits et euh je sais pas trop si tu as besoin d'autres trucs, comme tu dis je sais pas vraiment ce que tu pourrais en faire ^^' Et j'ai bel et bien pu faire tourner RegardeLaPartir hier, de A à Z :/

----------


## Hyperpenguin

> Alors histoire de faire pro, je suis sur Windows 8.1, avec un Intel Core i7-4790K CPU @ 4GHz, 16Go de RAM, système 64bits et euh je sais pas trop si tu as besoin d'autres trucs, comme tu dis je sais pas vraiment ce que tu pourrais en faire ^^' Et j'ai bel et bien pu faire tourner RegardeLaPartir hier, de A à Z :/


RegardeLaPartir c'est un executable simple ou un installer?

----------


## Grhyll

Ah c'était un installer, il y a peut-être de ça en effet !

----------


## Hyperpenguin

ok, pour la démo je compte pas faire d'installer, j'ai lu partout que les gens aurait moins l'envi d'essayer si la procédure d'installation était plus longue que le temps de jeu :P cela dit je peux proposer les deux versions...

----------


## Grhyll

Je dois bien avouer que j'ai installé RegardeLaPartir parce que c'est la jam Make Something Horrible, mais ça m'a quand même un peu pincé une corde cachée quelque part d'avoir un installer qui va cacher des choses. Ceci dit, je le ferais aussi pour ta démo  ::lol::

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Pour les gens qui ont testé le jeu, personne n'a eut de soucis avec l'escalier? Et personne n'a remarqué que l'animation de chute n'est pas présente si on ne saute pas?

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Salut Hyper.

J'ai pu télécharger et jouer sans soucis.
J'ai globalement apprécié et même sans musique il y a déjà une ambiance qui se dessine, les dessins sont très sympas.

J'ai noté quelques points. Ce ne sont que des impressions personnelles, fais en ce que tu veux  ::): 

Dans la version anglaise :
"if you want to climb a ladder, and that the UP button is not enough etc"
J'aurai tendance à dire plutôt : "if you want to climb a ladder, and (the?) UP button is not enough etc"
"I dont know what the boss have against you" => "has against you"
A moins que le but recherché soit de le faire parler en slang

Oui, deux soucis mineurs avec l'escalier :
-quand on est presque en haut, le personnage bloque on est obligé de sauter
-quand on est sur le comptoir on retombe sur l'escalier (mais ça ça me choque pas vraiment)

J'ai trouvé les transitions entre les écrans un petit poil longues.

Pour les fleurs, penses-tu pouvoir mettre une phrase un peu différente à chaque fois qu'on en ramasse une de plus ? Pour avoir une idée de la progression en plus du bouquet qui se constitue.

J'ai trouvé que les lumières qui clignotent dysfonctionnaient un peu "lentement". 

Pour les dialogues, je te conseille de réduire un peu les occurrences du bruitage de parole.
Et petite astuce gamemaker : audio_sound_pitch(index, pitch);
Cela permet, sans enregistrer de nouveau son, de ralentir ou accélérer ton son pour faire une "voix" plus grave ou plus aiguë selon les personnages. Le gros barbu serait pas mal en plus grave  :;): 

Bon courage pour la suite !

EDIT: je n'avais pas remarqué pour la chute.
Je viens de voir que pour la version française il n'y a pas les accents, il manque donc des lettres. Je pense que tu n'as pas mis la police en ASCII, par défault elle est sur "Normal".

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Salut Joq, merci pour ces retours!

Pas mal de point que tu cites sont déjà pris en compte pour la release officielle de la démo, mais je note quelques points qui sont très intéressant! Pour les fautes en anglais, il faudra que je fasse tout relire en effet. Et le coup du audio_sound_pitch, je vais carrément m'en servir, c'est ce que je voudrais faire à la base (mais j'avais pas encore regardé comment faire). Merci à toi!

là je bosse sur un fond plus sympa:

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Ouais, joli fond. J'aime, moi aussi, l'ambiance qui se dégage de tes graphismes.  :;):

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Ok du coup avec tout ces commentaires élogieux je suis obligé de mettre ça ici:

----------


## Grhyll

Tu utiliserais pas encore imgur, par hasard ?

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Tu utiliserais pas encore imgur, par hasard ?
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/cfa...67e8736e75.jpg


Ah, t'as remarqué ?  ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ok du coup avec tout ces commentaires élogieux je suis obligé de mettre ça ici: 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/m8pGjJV.gif


Je suis pas fan du carrelage.  ::ninja::

----------


## Hyperpenguin

> Tu utiliserais pas encore imgur, par hasard ?
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/cfa...67e8736e75.jpg


C'était un cadeau pour les vrais seulement U_U (je retrouve plus le cpc.tof amélioré, l'ancien est pas pratique).

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> C'était un cadeau pour les vrais seulement U_U (je retrouve plus le cpc.tof amélioré, l'ancien est pas pratique).


Chut, il est secret…  ::unsure::

----------


## Hyperpenguin

ah ok je  ::o:  c'est dommage

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> ah ok je  c'est dommage


"Vous avez un message…"  ::ninja::

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Oui j'ai vu  ::happy2::  Grhyll devrait voir quelque chose maintenant !

----------


## Grhyll

Owi une bouche d'égoût  ::lol:: 
Ahah en vrai ça rend super bien je trouve, il y a juste un truc bizarre avec le fps par contre, ça n'a pas l'air constant !

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Y'a que 3 frames qui bouclent pas, donc ça doit venir de là :P

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Owi une bouche d'égoût 
> Ahah en vrai ça rend super bien je trouve, il y a juste un truc bizarre avec le fps par contre, ça n'a pas l'air constant !


J'ai remarqué que l'animation n'était pas régulière. Y a un moment où ça "saute".  ::):

----------


## Narushima

Ça rendrait pas mieux sans la ligne supérieure, interrompue, du liquide ?

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Si, tu as raison. J'avais un peu pas vu cette remarque.

Je reviens ici pour vous dire que rien n'a bougé  :^_^:  j'ai refais une salle de bain de A à Z, j'ai un bébé qui arrive bientôt, j'ai pas trop eut le temps de me remettre dedans, mais ça va changer, j'ai un regain de motivation!

J'étais sur le point de sortir une démo mais il me manquait de la musique, mais je suis toujours sans nouvelle de Debmasta qui devait me filer quelques trucs  ::unsure::  si quelqu'un à des nouvelles...

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Si, tu as raison. J'avais un peu pas vu cette remarque.
> 
> Je reviens ici pour vous dire que rien n'a bougé  j'ai refais une salle de bain de A à Z, j'ai un bébé qui arrive bientôt, j'ai pas trop eut le temps de me remettre dedans, mais ça va changer, j'ai un regain de motivation!
> 
> J'étais sur le point de sortir une démo mais il me manquait de la musique, mais je suis toujours sans nouvelle de Debmasta qui devait me filer quelques trucs  si quelqu'un à des nouvelles...


Alors je me permets de t'en donner pour lui… Son ordi lui a pas mal bouffé la vie dernièrement (reboot toutes les 30 minutes), il l'a donc renvoyé en SAV. Je pense qu'il sera absent des radars pendant encore quelques jours (je lui souhaite le moins possible). Si j'y pense, je lui en reparlerai quand il refera surface.  :;):

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Merci pour les nouvelles! Il m'avait parlé de son pc foireux à l'époque, je suis rassuré j'avais peur d'un truc plus grave  ::unsure::  pas la peine de le relancer, il a un MP dans sa boite, laissons lui le temps de revenir  ::P:

----------


## znokiss

Le lien pour télécharger est 404  ::cry::

----------


## Hyperpenguin

> Le lien pour télécharger est 404


Tkt la démo arrive bientôt  ::ninja::

----------


## Grhyll

::lol::

----------


## Hyperpenguin

http://imgur.com/a/0jnWn

still alive ♪

----------


## Joq le pecheur

le personnage est toujours aussi dandy swag

----------


## Hyperpenguin

> le personnage est toujours aussi dandy swag


Encore heureux c'est le même sprite :P mais à terme je vais essayer de varier les animations durant les cutscenes pour lui donner encore plus d'épaisseur de caractère.

----------


## Grhyll

Wah c'est beau  ::):

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Sympa.  :;):

----------


## Patate

Cool, je kiff le style du personnage et de l'ambiance  ::):  ! 

Quand il saute, ça fait un peu :
"Qu'est-ce que vous nagez bien chef !"

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Merci merci, il faut que je redonne un petit coup de collier pour avancer un peu plus!

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Bon, voilà, c'est bon, la vrai démo, la musique est de Debmasta


Micro Adventure in a Dark Alley Demo

>>> https://hephep.itch.io/micro-adventure-in-a-dark-alley <<<

je prends tout les retours!

----------


## Grhyll

Oh yeah ! Je teste ça demain (faut pas que j'oublie) !

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

'Faut que j'essaie ça !  ::lol::

----------


## znokiss

J'ai testé vite-fait, c'est vraiment sympa  ::o: 
Les niveaux de scrolling dans le bar, avec les mecs au premier plans, c'est très classe ! 
Un truc : pour parler à un perso, faut être genre à 50cm de lui. Si je suis pile dessus, je peux pas déclencher la conversation. C'est fait exprès ?

Par contre, j'ai pas trouvé comment 

Spoiler Alert! 


faire dégager le vigile

.

----------


## Grhyll

Bon, comme prévu, j'ai oublié de revenir ici hier :D Mais l'oubli est à présent réparé ! Et c'est chouette, ça roule bien  ::):  Par contre je suis bloqué tout comme znokiss, c'est normal, ou bien j'ai manqué l'entrée des égouts ?
J'ai bien apprécié la petite balade sur les toits, l'ambiance me rappelait vachement la méga drive (le son de saut n'y est peut-être pas pour rien).

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Les égouts sont pas dans la démo  :^_^:  y'a juste la "quête" pour dégager le bonhomme, essayez de parler à tout le monde et de faire des recoupement, ça devrait débloquer les bons dialogues. Je sais pas trop comment faire pour  que ça soit intuitif sans marquer en gros: "allez parler à truc" quand il faut parler à truc. dans le jeu complet je voudrais que la barmaid file des tuyau pour aiguiller le joueur suivant son avancé dans l'histoire. 

@ Znokiss: oui sinon tu peux pas profiter des superbes animations de dialogues (qui n'existent pas encore). Enfin j'ai estimé que la distance était confortable, mais je pourrais autoriser d'être encore plus proche.

Merci pour vos commentaires et retours!

----------


## znokiss

Y'a certain jeux, au moment où tu démarre un dialogue, le perso se décale exprès à 50cm de son interlocuteur. Mais je chipote, là.

J'aime beaucoup le graphisme, sinon. Ce vieux bar de la fin du monde, ça a un arrière goût de l'ambiance de Gemini Rue que j'avais adoré, en moins sombre et plus foutraque.

----------


## Hyperpenguin

le bar est amené à évoluer vachement, je le trouve trop simpliste et il devrait être plus grand pour les besoins du scénario, certains aspects ne sont pas encore figé. A terme j'aimerais que plus de NPC aient des dialogues, même simplement des dialogues n'incluant pas le joueur, qu'on puisse écouter en passant... Bref j'aimerais que ça soit un peu plus riche. Un petit sneak peak de ce sur quoi je bosse:

http://imgur.com/a/A0Lpy


désolé tof.cx est bloqué par le boulot maintenant  ::(:

----------


## znokiss

> http://imgur.com/a/A0Lpy


 :^_^:  ça déchire. Ce vol plané de casquette tout en douceur..

----------


## tokay

Je suis arrivé au bout de cette mini-aventure et c'est très prometteur, les ruelles mal famées et les détectives idiots c'est vraiment mon truc. J'ai dû relancer après avoir choisi la voie rapide pour redescendre l'immeuble, la transition entre les deux zones ne s'est pas faite. Je suppose qu'il y a un trigger qui se déclenche quand tu franchis une certaine zone et qu'il est possible que compte tenu de la vitesse de la chute il ne soit pas pris en compte, mais ce ne sont la que vaines spéculations. En tout cas j'ai hâte de voir la suite

----------


## Hyperpenguin

> Je suis arrivé au bout de cette mini-aventure et c'est très prometteur, les ruelles mal famées et les détectives idiots c'est vraiment mon truc. J'ai dû relancer après avoir choisi la voie rapide pour redescendre l'immeuble, la transition entre les deux zones ne s'est pas faite. Je suppose qu'il y a un trigger qui se déclenche quand tu franchis une certaine zone et qu'il est possible que compte tenu de la vitesse de la chute il ne soit pas pris en compte, mais ce ne sont la que vaines spéculations. En tout cas j'ai hâte de voir la suite


Merci pour ton retour! Je n'arrive pas à reproduire ce bug de transition sur ma machine, peut-tu me donner ta configuration et essayer  de décrire le plus précisément possible comment tu as eut le bug? Notamment hauteur de chute et position à l'écran, si tu avais une direction ou un bouton d'appuyé lors de la chute...

----------


## tokay

Pour le 1er saut raté j'étais tout en haut de l'immeuble rouge. J'ai essayé de reproduire le bug et sur une 20aine de saut, un seul a foiré. J'étais au niveau du chaton hydrocéphale, avec seulement la flèche directionnelle droite pressée, le perso disparait du champ de la camera en bas, mais peut continuer à se déplacer de gauche à droite. J'ai essayé de refaire ce saut dans les mêmes conditions mais la transition se passait sans problèmes. Je sais pas si ça peut avoir un rapport avec ce problème, mais je touche un peu à Unity et il m'est arrivé que lorsqu'un perso rentre trop vite dans un mur, il peut lui arriver de le traverser, la collision n'a pas le temps d'être détectée que les frames ont déja été calculées. Le problème était réglé en choisissant un mode de détection de collision plus intransigeant.

----------


## Hyperpenguin

hmmm ok je vais faire des tests en agrandissant la zone de collision vers le bas, histoire de pas rater le bonhomme. Mais du coup je sais pas si le bug va vraiment disparaître, au pire je blinderais avec d'autres checks. Merci de ces précisions.

----------


## Pollux568

Alors, pour ton histoire d'éclairage :
Pour éclairer le premier plan et pas l'arrière, je vois plusieurs solutions.
La meilleure selon moi est de créer un masque (une simple image noire) qui fait la même taille que la partie de ton arrière plan censé être sombre. Puis regroupe tous tes masques comme children d'un parent "obj_mask".
Ensuite, tu demandes à ce que "obj_mask" porte les ombres, dans l'event "create" de chaque lumière, en utilisant la fonction "SL_light_cast_obj(obj_mask,-1)".
Enfin, soit tu places tous tes masques à l'arrière plan (depth -100000), soit tu les rends invisible grâce à image_alpha = 0 ou en les marquant comme invisibles.
L'inconvénient, c'est que tes personnages ne seront pas éclairés si ils sont devant l'arrière plan censé être sombre.

Autre solution, plus compliquée : regarde la fonction global.sl_viewid. Avec celle-ci, tu peux faire en sorte que l'histoire de lumière ne soit appliqué que dans un seul plan (ton premier plan + tes personnages par exemple), et pas à l'arrière plan. Mais quand je l'ai testée j'ai eu des effets bizarres avec cette fonction, et ça implique d'utiliser plusieurs views, donc il faudra que tu fasses des tests.

Utilises-tu des lumières dynamiques au fait ? (ça prend plus de mémoire, surtout s'il y a plusieurs lumières, mais c'est plus joli  ::):  )

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Salut, merci de ta réponse! Du coup je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir compris, pour la première solution, finalement je devrais créer un masque de la forme "inverse" de mes décors à éclairé, et faire en sorte qu'il "bloque" les rayons lumineux? Effectivement j'aurais le soucis de ne pas avoir de lumière du tout sur mes persos dans ces zones, mais c'est une idée. J'ai essayé d'ailleurs avec des block invisible placé aux bords des mes décors éclairé, mais ça n'a pas marché...

Pour l'autre solution, je ne vois pas comment ça marche, je pensais que c'était l'id de la view sur laquelle étaient appliqué l'affichage des lights  ::unsure:: 

Sinon oui j'ai testé avec des lumières dynamiques, très rapidement:



Mais en fait c'est surtout le mask utilisé qui est plus fin et plus joli, donc je pense que je vais me passer du moteur en tout cas pour les extérieurs, et simplement refaire mes masks et revoir peut-être le décors du fond pour éviter que des lumières ne viennent trop l'éclairer. ça va casser pour effet "tout en pixel de même taille" mais bon, ça me semble plus sympa a l’œil.

----------


## Pollux568

> Salut, merci de ta réponse! Du coup je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir compris, pour la première solution, finalement je devrais créer un masque de la forme "inverse" de mes décors à éclairé, et faire en sorte qu'il "bloque" les rayons lumineux? Effectivement j'aurais le soucis de ne pas avoir de lumière du tout sur mes persos dans ces zones, mais c'est une idée. J'ai essayé d'ailleurs avec des block invisible placé aux bords des mes décors éclairé, mais ça n'a pas marché...


C'est ça. Normalement ça devrait marcher... As-tu bien inclus ton bloc invisible dans la liste des objets ? A-t-il un mask ? (vérifie sur le sprite). Augmente la dureté des ombres sinon ?
Un effet qui peut rendre bien, c'est que les personnages portent les ombres.

Pour l'idview, il faudra effectivement utiliser plusieurs views. Mais je pense que ça en vaut pas le coup vu l'effet "simple" que tu souhaites faire.

----------


## Pollux568

Tiens, j'ai vu ce jeu sur IndieMag, qui me fait penser à "Project Milosevitch In A Dark Alley" :
https://www.indiemag.fr/news/darksid...ie-durant-lete

Ca peut donner de l'inspiration pour les lumières (très jolies dans ce jeu)

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Maaaaaaaaaaaais oui ça a l'air d'être complètement mon jeu en mille fois mieux réalisé! Y'a même l'humour idiot que j'aurais voulu mettre! C'est pas super motivant  ::o:  ::o:  ::o:  j'ai globalement la même échelle de pixels mais tout est plus joli  :Emo:  Merci cependant, je le testerais.

----------


## Pollux568

Ah ah, c'est la hantise de tout développeur :D Ca m'est arrivé dernièrement quand j'ai lu la description de "We need to go deeper" (heureusement, c'est quand même différent).

Mais en fait, ce n'est pas pas tant un problème : même s'il y a des similarités, tu racontes quelque chose de différent dans ton jeu. Et gros avantage pour toi : si tu présentes ton jeu à cette communauté, tu es sûr de toucher beaucoup de personnes potentiellement intéressées !

----------


## Pollux568

Plop !
On discutait aujourd'hui avec @joqlepecheur des effets de lumières qui améliorent grandement des graphismes même "simples", et on se demandait où en était le fameux Milosevitch ? Des news depuis 6 mois ?
(j'espère que tu n'as pas perdu la motivation  :;):  )

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Eeeeeeeet bien si, un peu! J'ai eut un deuxième enfant, une MEGA perte de morale (pas loin d'un petite dépression, mais pas lié à l'arrivée de ma fille, plutôt le boulot  ::ninja::  puis j'ai acheté une Switch avec Zelda.... Et j'ai plus trop eut l'occasion de toucher à mon pc. J'ai fait la global game jam et les jours suivants j'étais méga chaud pour me relancer et c'est passé j'ai raté le coche (ça c'est la faute des enfants par contre  :tired:  ). Bref tout ça pour vous dire, ça n'a pas bougé d'un poil depuis 1 an et la mort de mon SSD ne me met pas dans les meilleurs conditions, va falloir tout réinstaller et GM 1.4 à l'air capricieux depuis la sortie du 2. 


C'est en pause, c'est pas oublié, mais c'est pas évident de redémarrer la machine. Merci de penser à moi  ::P: 

J'ai testé Night in the Woods récemment, et niveau feeling c'est un peu ce que je voulais faire, déplacement simple, des passages plateforme intégré au décors, des dialogues et une histoire. Je réalise aussi que certains problème que j'ai rencontré et me suis tué plusieurs soirée à régler, eux ont fait différemment, par exemple les escaliers : on peut passer devant ou monter dessus, et je trouvais ça dommage d'être obligé de sauter pour monter dessus plutôt qu'en marchant, et les développeurs de night in the Woods se sont contenté de cette solution ! Du coup ça m'a rassuré de voir que ce que je considérais comme un défaut est en fait complètement acceptable, ça donne envie d'aller de l'avant et de pas se focaliser sur des petits détails.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Dommage, ça partait bien.  ::o:  Mais c'est vrai que c'est une occupation qui prend du temps, et parfois la vie ne facilite pas les choses. Si tu t'y remets, je suivrai de nouveau ton projet avec intérêt.  :;):

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Voir vos messages m'ont vraiment donné envie de me remotiver, je mate des tutos gamemaker pour me remettre dedans comme je peux  :;):

----------


## znokiss

Ce topic remonte et ressuscite le projet, yay o/

----------


## Pollux568

> Voir vos messages m'ont vraiment donné envie de me remotiver, je mate des tutos gamemaker pour me remettre dedans comme je peux


<3




> J'ai testé Night in the Woods récemment, et niveau feeling c'est un peu ce que je voulais faire, déplacement simple, des passages plateforme intégré au décors, des dialogues et une histoire. Je réalise aussi que certains problème que j'ai rencontré et me suis tué plusieurs soirée à régler, eux ont fait différemment, par exemple les escaliers : on peut passer devant ou monter dessus, et je trouvais ça dommage d'être obligé de sauter pour monter dessus plutôt qu'en marchant, et les développeurs de night in the Woods se sont contenté de cette solution ! Du coup ça m'a rassuré de voir que ce que je considérais comme un défaut est en fait complètement acceptable, ça donne envie d'aller de l'avant et de pas se focaliser sur des petits détails.


Oui, je pense aussi qu'on est parfois trop exigeant envers certains détails...
Les démos sont super utiles pour se rendre compte de ça, justement ^^

BTW, j'en ai profité pour re-jouer à la démo, et il y a un petit bug : on est coincé en haut de l'escalier si on ne saute pas :

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Commence pas à être désagréable  :tired: 











Oui je connais ce bug c'est le pendant d'une correction d'un bug qui faisait qu'en arrivant par la droite de l'escalier en marchant on pouvait passer directement au travers  ::cry::  c'est de la réparation de fortune sur de la réparation de fortune, mais faudra que je règle ça oui.

----------


## Hyperpenguin

J'ai essayé de retoucher un peu au code (enfin!) et j'ai rapidement mis le bordel dans les collisions alors que je voulais juste ajouter un effet graphique  ::cry::  du coup j'ai essayé d'avancer un peu sur la suite, en tout cas j'ai la possibilité de travailler sur un pc portable maintenant donc ça va me changer la vie. Par contre il faudra vraiment que je nettoie mon code pour éviter ça a l'avenir !

----------


## LeRan

> Par contre il faudra vraiment que je nettoie mon code pour éviter ça a l'avenir !


Ah oui, je connais bien ça, ce moment délicat d'introspection où tu passes de :

"C'est juste un petit jeu indépendant, je code ça vite fait sans me prendre la tête, je vais pas non plus passer des heures à coder une Chapelle Sixtine de logique et de beauté"

à :

"Ah oui mais si j'avais pris un peu de temps pour créer un truc vraiment propre au début, j'en serais pas à me demander pourquoi la quatrième rustine se met à fuir davantage quand j'en colle une cinquième par dessus"

 :^_^:

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Je vais m'en tenir à foutre des gros bouts de code dans des scripts pour cloisonner un peu, et remplacer des trop gros if/else par une machine d'état, ça sera déjà pas mal  :^_^:  mais pour pour mon projet à venir je vais essayer de poser plus de trucs proprement.

----------


## Joq le pecheur

A mon bon Hyperpenguin est de retour !

Je valide ta démarche, pas la peine de se prendre trop la tête, termine nous ça et tu repartiras sur de meilleurs bases à l'avenir  :;):

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Voilà, surtout que j'ai un truc sur le feu avec un graphiste et je brûle d'attaquer le proto! 

J'estime que mes bases crade vont me permettre de finir sans trop galérer. J'ai même réussi à faire du gameplay  avec un placeholder moche  ::o:  je suis sur la bonne voie  ::happy2::

----------

